# Need Some Help deciding...



## NLC0407 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been looking around for a new pistol for concealed carry. Something light weight, accurate, and something thats all around easy to conceal. as far as semi-auto or revolver goes, its kind of up in the air. So far my fav.'s are the Ruger LCP and the LCR...any other suggestions or feed back?


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*I have a LCP and a Walther PPK/S*

The LCP is a good little pistol. The recoil is moderate and it has pretty decent accuracy. I added the CTC laser guard after I bought it. Only took a couple of weeks to get it and it just snaps around the trigger guard. A couple set screws and you're done. I've used it on the range and really like the laser. The only draw back is .380 is sometime hard to get and it's expensive. And I did have second round jams a couple of times with Speer gold dot hollow points. FMJ works every time so I carry full jackets (Ball). I'm waiting to try Hornady and Cor Bon. I've heard one of those will work fine. The LCP is a good warm weather carry. I use a Tuff pocket roo holster and either carry in my pocket or inside the waistband. The holster has a compartment for an extra mag.

The walther I can't say enough good things about. I also have CTC laser grips on it. The recoild is moderate, it's accurate, feeds just about everything and it field strips easy. It's a little heaver than some of the new composite base guns, but I like the feel of an all alloy pistol. It's a good carry gun when you wear the clothes for it. I like it for my winter carry, but occasionally carry in heat when I wear an untucked shirt.
I carry it in a Galco IWB.

Hope this helps


----------



## deputy125 (Dec 27, 2009)

smith airweight 642 or model 638..............been around a number of years and proven..........


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Get what you like and the best gun you can afford for the way you wish to carry. Does easy to conceal mean you have to be able to put it in your pocket? If so my advice is a Kahr PM9 If not,you just need a good holster, a good belt and a Kahr CW9.

Those are my choices. I like the Kahr weapons they are accurate fun to shoot and they are built very well. The LCP is a very popular gun and I know about 15 people who use it and like it alot! My co worker just bought the LCR and never shuts up about how nice it is. Thats what makes it a good gun for him......he loves it carries it, is confident with it and can shot the middle out of a paperplate very consistantly. 

There are alot of good guns, hold them, pick your favorite.

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would go for a Kahr PM-9, if I could conceal it, but it prints too much in a regular blue jeans pocket, so I carry an LCP with the CT laser. The .380 chambering is not my first choice for self defense, but if you want pocket carry, you may have no better option.

S&W claims to be releasing their own design next month, that has a laser sight built in. Depending on price and availability, it could knock the price of the LCP down to where it was originally intended to be (~$275).

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&storeId=10001&catalogId=11101&content=754501


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

pocket: 
ruger lcp with the nemisis holster or
Sig P238 - just out - 
two recent articles on pocket 380's one in american rifleman and the other G&A Handguns
the 380's are HOT for the last two years and will not let off for several years
for revolver the LCR or any S&W J frame - prefer 357 mag caliber but practice with 38specials

for ankle or hip:
any 3" 9mm, .40 or 45acp
glock, kimber, S&W, SigSauer, XD
I would prefer the Kahr PM9 or Glock 26 (9mm) or 27 (.40) or Glock 36 (45acp) or 
any other 3" 45 depends on how much you have to spend


----------

